# Whatsapp chat proof- illegal?



## fadinglove (May 18, 2014)

Hi I have loads of whatsapp chat proof of my hubby's flirts texts and chats with his numerous girl friends. I want to know if it is illegal to provide those proofs? Will he file a case of breach of privacy or something like that? Anybody????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Not sure if it's illegal or not (wouldn't think so, as you are his wife) but BACK THEM UP! Keep copies on a hidden thumb drive and in _at least_ two different "cloud" locations (i.e. Dropbox, Carbonite, Google Drive, etc).


----------



## fadinglove (May 18, 2014)

Have done that already! Lots of copies, some floating in the cloud as well... I just don't want him to counter case me with strange allegations! Just to add I'm living in Singapore and will file a divorce from India.. If that helps! Any one???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you using them in a divorce?


----------



## fadinglove (May 18, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> Are you using them in a divorce?


Yes definitely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ask your attorney.


----------



## masque9 (Jan 4, 2012)

fadinglove said:


> Hi I have loads of whatsapp chat proof of my hubby's flirts texts and chats with his numerous girl friends. I want to know if it is illegal to provide those proofs? Will he file a case of breach of privacy or something like that? Anybody????
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First off, hope things are better with you.
Are there any ways to collect whatsapp data for free on android 4.4? Specially outgoing texts.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Totally depends on what state you are in. As mentioned, ask your attorney. In the state south of me, this sort of thing is completely admissible. 

In fact, these sorts of things sometimes even matter if they aren't admissible. Not illegal, just not admissible. The judge or magistrate or whoever is hearing your case is a person just like you. The law allows for them to make a decision and this sort of thing just might tip the scales in your direction. 

At my hearing, I didn't have to say a word. She made herself look stupid enough that I didn't have to. But I had all her texts ready just in case. I'm confident it would have helped my case.


----------

